# Would you do it, shaq



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

random idea from laker board


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

this idea came from a fantasy of KG going to LA

made possible by bobcats being under the cap and taking on shaqs contract and giving up first round pick next year possible picks in future

i'm sleepy


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't think we COULD take on SHAQ with our current salary-cap situation and fill our roster with anything else but un-signed rookies, which would not be a great idea.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Nope, because his massive contract pretty much eliminates your entire reduced cap.


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah i posted this idea on the LA forum before i realized that Charlotte's cap is barely bigger then Shaq's salary. I liked the idea at the time but w/ the whole 2/3 salary cap thing its just not realistic.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

shaq is good for any team


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> shaq is good for any team


BUT THE FACT IS CHARLOTTE CAN'T AFFORD HIM.


----------

